# Newbie Saying "Hi"



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone.

I'm a British Skyline enthusiast, currently living in Japan. My current car is a 1995 R33 GTS. Hopefully one day I'll be able to change that "S" into an "R" 

Anyways, here are some pic of my wheels for anyone who's interested:



















Stay Happy

DD


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Nice ride  
What tires are you using ?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

VERY NICE


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

someday i will live in japan....................

why can't a car company be the same worldwide ??

i want a USDM R-34


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks for the comments.

It's only a GTS non turbo, so it isn't particularly fast. But I'm happy with it.

I'm currently running on Bridgestone Potenza Dagg's

The fronts are 235/45/17's the rear 265/40/17's

I was bored one afternoon and decided to paint the writing on the tyre walls - I dunno, I've always been a fan of American Muscle cars from the '70's and they always seemed to have painted tyres!

Dave


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

hehe, good call. Love the GTS, perhaps one day you could do the motor swap to the RB26 Twin Turbo . But love the car no doubt.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

nice ride. Japan is cool I want to go sometime in the next two years for like 2 or three weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey DD!


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

JZK316 said:


> *nice ride. Japan is cool I want to go sometime in the next two years for like 2 or three weeks. *


When you go, your going to want to stay for like 2 months, lol


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

Or like me - a 10 day vacation to see my girlfriend ended up turning into permanent residence!  Love the place.


----------



## rockfan05 (Mar 24, 2003)

ya nice ride for me being what i drive id go to germany for autobahn


----------



## fritzfry (Mar 15, 2003)

beauty! clean too!


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

*Update*

Hi There,

Just an update - I no longer drive the Black R33 GTS. I decided it was time for something with a little more power 

The replacement is this R34 GT-V in Bayside Blue. It's no GTR, but its a step in the right direction... 




























Cheers

Dave


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Looks very good Dave . . . GT-V, that's a variant I hadn't heard of - what engine is in there?

Cheers

J


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

The GT-V shares it's chassis and components with the GTT, including uprated brakes, suspension, HICAS etc but it is non-turbo and fitted with the RB25DE - the Neo Strait 6 version with VVT and it pumps out 200PS in standard form. It's not as quick as it's turbo'd brother, but it is no slouch either. 

Perhaps in the future I might add on a turbo, but at the moment I'm happy with the performance it has. It is certainly a lot quicker than my old R33 GTS.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

nice car .. i want 

i wish i could go down to a local dealer and pick up a Skyline...


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Cool. Do something different and bolt on a supercharger! Or build up a 300PS n/a RB30DE.

Lots of stuff a guy can do . . .

Cheers

J


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

Dave where do you live in Japan? I'm about 30 miles north of Tokyo.


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm in Kofu, Yamanashi! You're on Yokota Airbase? I went there about 3 or 4 years ago for some kinda summer event - can't recall the name of it...


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

*Nice Car*

I have the same model accept (gts-t). But it looks like we have the same rim 'styles,' not nec. the same brand rim. I just got my car today and its going through JCI, so I couldn't say right now. I'll keep in touch and post some pics soon enough. Late - D4619


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

*Nice Car*

I have the same model accept (gts-t). But it looks like we have the same rim 'styles,' not nec. the same brand rim. I just got my car today and its going through JCI, so I couldn't say right now. I'll keep in touch and post some pics soon enough. Late - D4619


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

You probably came up here for the Friendship Festival. We host one every summer. You should come up this year so I can see that ride of yours in person


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah, that was it! I remember all the stalls out on the runway and stuff. I had a good day, but I thought the event had been cancelled this last couple of years because of security concerns?

Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

I think they canceled the one last year but I hear its on for this year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2003)

Hey TGM~

I am PCSing to Yokota this fall. Hoping to sell my GTS25t here on Okinawa and pick up a GTR up there...may need your help!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2003)

Yeah just keep me posted on when you get here and we'll hook up.


----------

